# Has anyone read this yet?



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I was thinking of a post someone had recently about the ease in which the hot line cooks have it.

Hanging around, and watching everyone else work!

I disagree, but this is my nature.

any thought on this new book?

http://www.clickmt.com/books/archive...1442241952.cfm


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Whoever said that hot line cooks have it easy?!! They are the dogs that keep a restaurant going!!

I haven't heard of this book yet, but now that you have turned me onto it, CC, I am definately going to have to find it and read it. Thanks!!


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

This was our projected budget for sales in March: $22,000 in the restaurant and $13,000 in banquets. We only did about $1300 in banquets, though, but still exceeded our budgeted gross sales. You do the math then tell me that line cooks have it easy.

Back to topic, I haven't read that book nor even heard of it til now; thanks for the post, Cape, I'll have to find a copy!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Ah, the British view! And just when I'd sworn off buying any more books ... 

Is it available here in the States? Looks really interesting.


----------

